# Aishwarya Rai @ Pink Panther 2 Promoshoot (7x)



## Mandalorianer (26 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## astrosfan (27 Aug. 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Promos von Miss Rai und dem rosa Getier :thumbup:


----------



## walme (27 Aug. 2010)

für die tollen Promos der wunderschönen Fr. Rai


----------



## Rolli (27 Aug. 2010)

:thx: dir Gollum für die Schöne


----------



## Q (27 Aug. 2010)

das Pink umschmeichelt sie  :thx:


----------



## Claudia (1 Nov. 2010)

:thx: für Aishawarya


----------



## tinymama21 (4 Jan. 2016)

These are just to darn cute..thanks for posting!


----------

